# How long can I keep wine in primary bucket?



## karrlot (Sep 23, 2012)

I have a few 7 gallon primary buckets, but no free carboys. I want to make a few gallons (2-3) of peach wine. After primary fermentation, how long can I keep the wine in the bucket under an airlock?


----------



## TonyP (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm not familiar with peach wine, but I'll offer some basics. Many of the problems you'll encounter in wine making come from oxidation and non-wine additives. During primary, oxidation is not a major concern because the wine is protected from the air by the layer of CO2 given off during fermentation. Much of the non-wine "stuff" included with the peach juice during primary will fall to the bottom of the bucket, called "gross lees" and will be racked off when going to secondary. SO, you shouldn't keep the gross lees in the bucket with the wine for more than a week or so. Also, once you loose CO2 protection you won't want a lot of air in the bucket and should rack to a smaller storage piece. In short, I wouldn't go past 2 weeks.

Tony P.


----------



## Poormanfarm (Sep 23, 2012)

I agree with Tony. 2 weeks is a good time in the fermenter. I think this is what Wade does also. I cover mine with a terry towel the first week and then put the lid and an airlock on for the second week. Racking too soon into the carboy is often a mistake and if you wait 2 weeks you should avoid problems.


----------

